# This should be interesting



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/politics/56567083-90/audit-forever-game-group.html.csp


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

the chickens come home to roost...


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

i dont get why anybody would even put an ounce of trust into sfw and bgf. anymore


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I've said that for a long long time Hazmat!


----------

